# Weight Chart for Goldens



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

*weight is in lbs*


**** Male Golden Retrievers only *****Note: *the weight database does not seek to define what is normal or abnormal about your dogs weight. It is simply a tool that is used to compare your dogs weight with the weight of other owners dogs. Many factors can influence the weight of your dog.


age:*19* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **1 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **120.0*
Age:*18* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **1 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **88.0*

Age:*17* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **1 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **64.0*
Age:*16* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **4 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **67.5*
Age:*15* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **12 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **72.8*
Age:*14* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **21 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **77.8*
Age:*13* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **19 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **81.6*
Age:*12* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **49 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **83.1*
Age:*11* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **49 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **89.7*
Age:*10* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **83 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **87.6*
Age:*09* years *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **79 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **88.8*
Age:*08* years *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **129 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **88.5*
Age:*07* years *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **149 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **89.9*
Age:*06* years *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **135 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **89.6*
Age:*05* years *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **198 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **89.9*
age:*04* years *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **225 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **84.6*
Age:*03* years 
*total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **298 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **86.6*
Age:*02* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **443 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **81.7*
Age:*01* years 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **610 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **77.5*
Age:*00* years *11 Months**Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **87 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **70.3*
Age:*00* years *10 Months* *total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **97 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **70.0*
age:*00* years *09 Months* *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **110 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **67.5*
Age:*00* years *08 Months* *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **143 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **62.9*
Age:*00* years *07 Months* 
*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **158 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **60.6*
age:*00* years *06 Months* *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **218 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **53.4*
Age:*00* years *05 Months* *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **219 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **44.1*
Age:*00* years *04 Months* *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **198 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **33.7*
Age:*00* years *03 Months* *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **138 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **22.1*
Age:*00* years *02 Months* *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **45 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **14.0*
age:*00* years *01 Months* *Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: **7 *
*Average Weight in this group is: **19.9*




:​


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Just curious, is this in kilos?? I have no idea the rate of pounds/kilos but it definately doesn't seem right for pounds? They all seem really high to me....19.9 at one month?  Am I reading this wrong?

Julie and Jersey


----------



## kwikrnu (Dec 2, 2007)

I would guess the one month old puppy data is skewed some how by the low sample and maybe a mistake.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I think it is pounds. We just got our first Golden Retriever. He is 2 years old and weights 98 pounds. The chart says the average is 81 for his age...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Just becuase it is an average for an age doesnt mean healthy...all depends on how tall/overweight the sample was that was used to average....

A male 23-24" at the withers - his weight should fall 65-75 pounds


----------

